# Blue Silicone



## fishouttawater (Mar 4, 2005)

I know this is not so much a chit chat subject, but for the lack of a place that seems appropriate I am going to ask here. I am pretty sure there is nothing I can do, but still thought I might ask. I treated for ick with a med that turned everything in the tank blue that was rubbery, and of course I can replace all the tubing and suction cups, but is there a way, even over time to get some of the blue color to fade out of the silicone?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There is a chance that it will fade through time. On the other hand they do sell tanks assembled with black silicone. SO you can just say you are starting a new fad with blue silicone.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i think it looks really neat blue!!


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I had the same thing happen, and the silicone for the most part has faded, but for some reason, the aire tubing never did. I don't mind though, the gravel is blue, as is the backgrond, so it blends in.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Couple things here,
IMO, the tank seals I think look allot better blue, They just look tacky white colored.
IF, you don;t want to see the seals, go to lowes or Home Depot and buy some outside corner trim, like 1/4'' - 3/8'' you can stain or paint it to match the trim on your tank, I do this with my 75g and make a world of diff in how the tank apears to the eye
Just tac it at the top and bottom with aquarium goopy and your good to go.
Soon as I have a couple bucks, i'm going to do my 75g again. Someplace over time the folks lost them I had on it..


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

My old 20 gallon's silicon turned blue after treating tank with "NOX ICH" medication. still has not disappeared completely - but I dont mind the look of it


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

My old 20 gallon's silicon turned blue after treating tank with "NOX ICH" medication. still has not disappeared completely - but I dont mind the look of it


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Mine is blue too, its almost unavoidable


----------



## fishouttawater (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, as it was, the aquarium clashed with my decor in the room anyway. I am getting used to the blue, and as my plants fill in, I will probably notice it less and just go back to wishing it wasn't a stark glass box in the room anyway. Until I can find a "rusty tin sign and old wooden box and antique crock" style one anyway. HAHA.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

wow im so surprise people still use chemicals to treat ich


----------

